# Chunk Honey



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

I was in a little roadside stand and saw a one pound jar of liquid tupelo honey with a chunk of comb in it. But the comb was empty -- not full of honey and capped. I always thought there was some unwritten rule that chunk honey had to contain a piece of full capped comb. Looked tacky although most folks probably wouldn't notice. The price was $10.00.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

I don't understand how a piece of comb submerged in honey could be empty.


----------



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

It was just plain drawn comb like if you cut some comb out of a frame after extracting and stuck it in a jar and poured liquid honey over it. The cells obviouly had honey in them. I just thought that you were suppose to use comb that had been filled and capped by the bees and pour liquid honey over that.

Liquid honey poured over comb honey vs. liquid honey poured over empty comb.

[This message has been edited by GaSteve (edited September 10, 2004).]


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

You are correct. It should be a chunk of capped comb honey.


----------



## wayacoyote (Nov 3, 2003)

Just a thought.
If the comb was empty when put in, I could see how air pockets in the cells would keep the honey out. Not an attractive "sale" I would say.


----------

